# 2 Humminbirds



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

I was wondering if I can run 2 seperate sonars on my boat. One is a Humminbird Matrix 17 w/ GPS and the other is a Humminbird WidePortrait. The 17 is my main one at the helm since it has the GPS, the Portrait I was thinking of mounting on my downrigger board to monitor depths as Im setting lines. 

My question is, since both will be running, will one beam affect the other? I remember years ago that if you passed too close to another boat, you could see their sonar echos on your screen. Since the technology has advanced since then, will I have that problem now?

Thanks in advance!

Captn---


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

I run two sonars on my boat without one effecting the efficiency of the other. I have a Raytheon up front and a Lowrance X85 mounted in the stern for the very reasons you cited. The one in the rear really helps when setting the riggers or banging bottom for lakers. The only problem I've ever noticed is that the Lowrance does seem to cancel the signal from my Fish Hawk. It probably has to do with the fact that the transducers are mounted side by side and the sonar transducers are on opposite sides of the transom. 

The only time I pick up interference on either graph is when I get too close to someone running an older Mercury outboard, and I believe that has something to do with the way they shielded, or didn't shield, their ignitions.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the response! My Merc is a '66 and it doesnt affect my 17, hopefully it wont bother the Portrait. Im thinking the best way is to hook it up and see what happens. Although for the trial run Ill probably use a suction cup mount for the transducer and when I know for sure Ill make it permanent.

Captn---


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

Tru-N-Sea how do you like your Humminbird Matrix 17? I have been looking for a fishfinder and like the GPS compatibility it offers. So I am thinking about getting the Matrix 17.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

SeanJB said:


> Tru-N-Sea how do you like your Humminbird Matrix 17? I have been looking for a fishfinder and like the GPS compatibility it offers. So I am thinking about getting the Matrix 17.


Its a great system! For the price and ease of use, I definitely recommend it. The GPS capability works like a charm, the only bummer is that you have to buy the receiver seperately. Other than that, its led me back to the harbor time and time again! It works great for monitoring trolling speed as well. Other advantages is the sensitivity, it can find even the smallest fish. It has alarms for fish, depth and battery volts, it can read the bottom at high speeds and zoom into a specific area. There are other things it can do too that I havent had a chance to play with yet, but I will! If you get the 17, I believe youll definitely be satisfied.

Captn---


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I already have a handheld GPS so I would just need the connection cable. As soon as Gander gets one in stock I am going to go and get it.


----------

